# 2G/3G users of Bihar/Jharkhand circle



## sahil1033 (Apr 29, 2013)

This is a thread for discussion regarding 2G/3G connections for users of Bihar/Jharkhand circle. We can discussion on anything regarding 2G/3G connection, let it be, speed, problem in connection, APN, plans, loopholes etc.
Feel free to post your opinion/problem here and the posts should be like,

*Operator:* Airtel/Aircel/BSNL etc 
*Connection:* 2G/3G/2G & 3G both
<your experience / view / opinion / query here>

For example,
*Operator:* Airtel
*Connection:* 2G & 3G both
Airtel 2G is the best connection I've ever used till date and I'm just too happy with it and the most amazing thing is that I use it on my PC. I get a speed of around 30-40 kBps at night and normally during the day time it gives around 15-25 kBps.
Airtel 3G has been my favourite as in terms of loopholes, I've had many experiences of getting 3G speeds on 2G data plan 

*EDIT**:* Anyone who sees this thread and knows any 2G/3G user of Bihar/Jharkhand circle, please refer this thread to your friend/relative/who so ever is using 2G/3G in this circle. That could be the least you can do, thank you.


----------



## kool (Aug 15, 2013)

What u wanna discuss here ?


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 15, 2013)

kool said:


> What u wanna discuss here ?


sorry for not being in detail, see the first post now


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am a regular user of Airtel 3g.Speeds are quite good, pings on garena for dota and in dota 2 are also decent.Plans are very expensive though and need to be brought down to gain popularity and in turn attract more users.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2013)

I recharge my airtel by 102, 300mb 3g almost every two days. I don't know how the hell it gets finished when my 90% browsing is on this very domain. I know,  the culprit is extra fast speed.  

Reliance (smart) sucks here.


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 13, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I recharge my airtel by 102, 300mb 3g almost every two days. I don't know how the hell it gets finished when my 90% browsing is on this very domain. I know,  the culprit is extra fast speed.
> 
> Reliance (smart) sucks here.


If that's the case, why don't you just go for a bigger plan, like 2 GB or above?

btw, Aircel too sucks here 

p.s. - Where do you live (as in where are you getting these speeds) ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2013)

^ Gaya.


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 21, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ Gaya.


One of my friend from Gaya used to complain that Reliance GSM sucks big time here.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 21, 2013)

Reliance - 3G
Location - Bailey Road, Nr Passport Office, Patna
My experience - Since I am here in Patna for a brief period at my brother's house and there is no broadband at home, 3G is the only savior for me. Recharged with 2GB 3G data at INR 449 (1 month validity) as I am using a dongle. The speed is really good. Browsing is snappier. IDM/utorrent gives an average 180KBps+. Video chat through Hangout was lag-free.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2982738649.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 22, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> One of my friend from Gaya used to complain that Reliance GSM sucks big time here.



Real big time.



sksundram said:


> Reliance - 3G
> Location - Bailey Road, Nr Passport Office, Patna
> My experience - Since I am here in Patna for a brief period at my brother's house and there is no broadband at home, 3G is the only savior for me. Recharged with 2GB 3G data at INR 449 (1 month validity) as I am using a dongle. The speed is really good. Browsing is snappier. IDM/utorrent gives an average 180KBps+. Video chat through Hangout was lag-free.



Yes, I have used it from raja bazaar and it's pretty good. And best in patna. I went to several places in patna, but everywhere it was sucking, except in bailey road.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 30, 2013)

Just tested the speed and it's terrific.. 
*s6.postimg.org/8yczjat35/tmp_Screenshot_2013_09_30_06_54_49_2004386751.png


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 30, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Just tested the speed and it's terrific..
> *s6.postimg.org/8yczjat35/tmp_Screenshot_2013_09_30_06_54_49_2004386751.png


which plan?
1 GB @ Rs. 123 ??


----------



## sksundram (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ yes sir..(input 900MB in the data counter app instead of 1024 MB just to be on the safe side...


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 30, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ^^ yes sir..(input 900MB in the data counter app instead of 1024 MB just to be on the safe side...


whoa! nice nice, I'll surely try this pack when I'm home in vacations 
btw where in Patna you're getting this speed?


----------



## sksundram (Sep 30, 2013)

Bailey Road, Nr Passport Office...i think my mobile gives better speed than my dongle..


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 30, 2013)

oh! I live in Patel Nagar, near about 3-4 kms from Bailey Road.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 30, 2013)

i have no idea..new to patna...i am at my brother's (off topic...waste management is in doldrums...thank god!...this part of the city is clean..btw 1GB/123 pack is pan India...it's activated on my roaming sim..


----------



## sahil1033 (Sep 30, 2013)

kk, i thought you're from patna only


----------



## kool (Jan 9, 2015)

hey guys, i m getting very bad 3G speed on AIRTEL patna circle. Anybody facing same issue ?? I want to switch to IDEA/VODAFONE now.


----------



## ideacellular (Jan 10, 2015)

kool said:


> hey guys, i m getting very bad 3G speed on AIRTEL patna circle. Anybody facing same issue ?? I want to switch to IDEA/VODAFONE now.



Dear Customer,

We would be glad to see you as a member of Idea family. Kindly fill the form available at Switch to Idea! Dial 1800 270 0000 | Idea MNP (Mobile Number Portability) and our representative will get in touch with you soon.

Thanks & Regards,
Customer Care, Idea Cellular


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 12, 2015)

kool said:


> hey guys, i m getting very bad 3G speed on AIRTEL patna circle. Anybody facing same issue ?? I want to switch to IDEA/VODAFONE now.


If you are on a unlimited plan don't switch to IDEA.Their fup speed is worse

- - - Updated - - -



ideacellular said:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> We would be glad to see you as a member of Idea family. Kindly fill the form available at Switch to Idea! Dial 1800 270 0000 | Idea MNP (Mobile Number Portability) and our representative will get in touch with you soon.
> 
> ...


when you are going to reduce FUP speed to 10kbps


----------

